# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  My New Kole Yellow Eye Tang

## Gary R

Here is a couple of pictures of my new yellow eye tang ...they are not good ones as only had the phone with me at the time 

They say that it is aggressive towards other Tangs, therefore, it is best to only keep one per tank.... But I have 4 Tangs and all seem to get on.

And It will not harm  Corals or sessile invertebrates in the reef tank environment....... 

Most Tangs will eat meaty foods along with the other fish in the aquarium....But not this one as yet  :lol: 

And it is important that they are offered plenty of marine based seaweed and algae which this one likes best.....this will strengthen their immune system, reduce aggression and improve their overall health.

So they you go ....just got to add one more tang and then that's it  :Smile: 

IMG_0559.jpgIMG_0560.jpgIMG_0557.jpg

----------


## lost

Nice looking is it settling in?

----------


## Gary R

early days but he never stops eating the algae off the back glass  :lol: 

and it looks like he's made a mate with the lipstick tang.

----------

